# Breaker hold down kit?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Flytyingyaker said:


> Does anyone know if Cutler Hammer makes a breaker hold down kit for a 30 amp 2 pole breaker in a Cutler Hammer BR 200amp main panel?


This might be it.

http://m.platt.com/Products.aspx?pid=269990


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*These ?*

I just bought a bunch of these off garvin industries 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9grc5knik20


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> This might be it.
> 
> http://m.platt.com/Products.aspx?pid=269990



I tried 1 of those the 30 amp breaker does not have a hole in it to allow tightening the screw nor did the black clip fit where it was supposed to

Supposedly 60 amp is the smallest size breaker with the hole for the screw.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I just bought a bunch of these off garvin industries
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9grc5knik20


 Those are breaker locks those not hold down kits.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Flytyingyaker said:


> I tried 1 of those the 30 amp breaker does not have a hole in it to allow tightening the screw nor did the black clip fit where it was supposed to
> 
> Supposedly 60 amp is the smallest size breaker with the hole for the screw.



Don't you have one of these? :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Flytyingyaker said:


> I tried 1 of those the 30 amp breaker does not have a hole in it to allow tightening the screw nor did the black clip fit where it was supposed to
> 
> Supposedly 60 amp is the smallest size breaker with the hole for the screw.


Why do you need the hold down kit for the 2pole 30?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cable tie. :thumbsup: If it's good enough for an interlock kit, it's good enough for me.


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

Phuck the new breaker and tie down they are getting a new panel. :jester:


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

btharmy said:


> Don't you have one of these? :thumbup:


 Don't believe the inspectors gonna let that fly besides there's no threaded hole behind the breaker for a screw to thread into nor will the black clip work in the panel I'm using


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Why do you need the hold down kit for the 2pole 30?


It is a back fed break supplied by a generator inlet. So according to the inspector it needs to be tied down like a main breaker. Square d has a hold down kit that comes with every inter lock kit but I am unable to find one for cutler hammer br 200 amp 42 space panel.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*my method*

I just stick a needle like object with qtip stuff on end with black ink. Mark, tap some threads and run a 2-2.5 inch 6/32 in there. Good as gold. Aint going nowhere


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I just stick a needle like object with qtip stuff on end with black ink. Mark, tap some threads and run a 2-2.5 inch 6/32 in there. Good as gold. Aint going nowhere



When are you sending the breakers to me?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

Don't know. I'm really busy. ARe you still in waltham ma ?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Flytyingyaker said:


> Does anyone know if Cutler Hammer makes a breaker hold down kit for a 30 amp 2 pole breaker in a Cutler Hammer BR 200amp main panel?


You might be best off going with something from interlockkit.com. 

Or, a new sub panel from Cutler-Hammer: CHEGEN2060. 

^^ has a panel cover that serves as the interlocking feature.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> You might be best off going with something from interlockkit.com.
> 
> Or, a new sub panel from Cutler-Hammer: CHEGEN2060.
> 
> ^^ has a panel cover that serves as the interlocking feature.


My panel cover has a interlock kit. The only discrepancie is 408.36 D. I need to find a hold down kit.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Put a 60 amp breaker in if that has the hold down hole. Your ocpd is in the genset.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Bbsound said:


> Put a 60 amp breaker in if that has the hold down hole. Your ocpd is in the genset.



True but say they buy a larger generator, now my wire and generator inlet is under sized.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Flytyingyaker said:


> My panel cover has a interlock kit. The only discrepancie is 408.36 D. I need to find a hold down kit.


Which kit?


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

CraigV said:


> Which kit?


 It is a 42 space Cutler Hammer B R 200 amp main panel cover that comes from the manufacturer with the interlock kit. I spoke with my supply house who spoke with the Cutler Hammer rep. Cutler Hammer does not make a hold down kit for any breaker smaller than 60 amps. They claim that they're panel cover is rated as the whole down for the breaker.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Flytyingyaker said:


> It is a 42 space Cutler Hammer B R 200 amp main panel cover that comes from the manufacturer with the interlock kit. I spoke with my supply house who spoke with the Cutler Hammer rep. Cutler Hammer does not make a hold down kit for any breaker smaller than 60 amps. They claim that they're panel cover is rated as the whole down for the breaker.


Maybe CH can provide some documentation to that effect, but it sounds like the rep or (much more likely) the supply house are BSing you. The whole point of a holddown kit is to prevent the breaker from disconnecting from the bus _when the cover is removed_. :laughing:


----------



## kevink1955 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just had the same thing and found that the 30A breaker does not have the hole for the hold down screw. It is held down tightly by the cover and with the interlock bar on top of it it cannot be tiped up at the buss end so I call it done.

If the OP does get anything fron CH stating the cover is the hold down I would like a copy.


----------

